# Harperbury Hospital - Dec 2012



## MrDan (Dec 23, 2012)

This, as for many was a first explore for myself and sweet_pea, our introduction to the wonderful world of Derelict Places. 
I understand this site has been done to death, but I hope I can upload a few photos which may be slightly different. 
As this was my first explore I felt I'd like to share my photos with you anyway.

We had read a couple of reports on this mental asylum/hospital before visiting, we're reasonably local so felt it was a good 
starting point for our new-found interest. After driving up one evening and failing to find it, we realised this would be more 
suitable for a day time visit, we wandered straight in and spent a few hours in and around the area. I personally took 120 
odd photos, deleted around 30, and chose the following 17 for your eyes 
Shown in order that they were taken, documented as seen.


Our greeting:






It seems someone felt a mental asylum would be the perfect place for their November celebrations?





This photo seems to represent 90% of the glass in these buildings, sweet_pea seen in the distance





Mind your head! 





I do like these radiators, sweet_pea admiring the view





What about ASS?





Debris found on one windowsill





Tried to untangle this to no avail, I wasn't tall enough plus too scared of it 
coming back over and whacking me on the head 





Light shining through to the peeling paper





I like stairs and steps, inside/outside, big/small, I just like them.





Another of some stairs, notice the light hanging down





More peeling





This photo shows you how large some of the rooms were and exactly how decayed they are now





And a light switch from the room above





sweet_pea - A little advice; the floors can be a little 'non-existent' in places





A slightly more modern looking light switch





Decay inside, in the reflection of the broken glass you can see the outside of the buildings, almost presentable





Thanks for taking the time to read yet another Harperbury thread. I just wanted to upload to document my first explore & my first experiment with my camera.


----------



## UE-OMJ (Dec 23, 2012)

Ahh, good old Harperbury. One of my all time favourite sites, probably because it was one of my first also.

Good to see it again


----------



## losttom (Dec 23, 2012)

Nice 1st explore


----------



## MrDan (Dec 23, 2012)

Thanks to you both, I think this explore is one that will stay with me for a while, thoroughly enjoyed the day out!


----------



## sweet pea (Dec 23, 2012)

haha i should pull my finger out n buy a laptop and upload mine


----------



## urban phantom (Dec 23, 2012)

Nice report mate loved it


----------



## 4201Chieftain (Dec 23, 2012)

Some nice pics there! Thought this place was long gone
Shame some idiot has tangled the swing up!


----------



## sweet pea (Dec 23, 2012)

i spent ages trying to untangle it aswell


----------



## perjury saint (Dec 23, 2012)

*Well done! Good first report that...*


----------



## ZerO81 (Dec 23, 2012)

A really nice set of shots here, looks like a great place


----------



## sweet pea (Dec 23, 2012)

it is its just a shame its in such a bad state


----------



## UE-OMJ (Dec 23, 2012)

It certainly has gone very downhill in just the last 12 months


----------



## sweet pea (Dec 23, 2012)

it looks mint in previous reports


----------



## MrDan (Dec 23, 2012)

Thanks, I was quite impressed with some of the shots being the first time out with the camera. 
Great explore and would love to find one in a more original state.


----------



## sweet pea (Dec 23, 2012)

i still think this would be a good night one


----------



## UE-OMJ (Dec 23, 2012)

MrDan said:


> Great explore and would love to find one in a more original state.



Do some research into Severalls


----------



## sweet pea (Dec 23, 2012)

thats another on our list of site for very soon!!!


----------



## MrDan (Dec 24, 2012)

Fingers crossed yeah, would love to.
Impressed with the positive posts on here, thought people may have turned a blind eye because of the countless times this has been covered.


----------



## flyboys90 (Dec 24, 2012)

Great photos of pure decay!


----------



## Chris34 (Dec 24, 2012)

Great shots, I like the last one


----------



## abel101 (Dec 24, 2012)

Glad to see this in its current state, very nice smooth photos aswel.
I noticed a few bits havent changed that much since my may visit some rooms stayed the same (minus the odd peeling which is bound to happen)
Good work on this and first time trying the camera out, I will certainly keep an eye out for more of your reports


----------



## MrDan (Dec 25, 2012)

Cheers Abel, there will be more for sure!
Chris, thanks, it was a fun one to take 
Flyboy, hopefully some of many to come, I can't wait to get some more explores done to write up more little reports!


----------



## sweet pea (Dec 27, 2012)

heres a few of mine from here 





















love this one


----------



## sweet pea (Dec 27, 2012)

Mrdan taking a picture of....
http://i1155.photobucket.com/albums/p560/Boverz/Harperbury Hospital/DSC_0173_zps09436add.jpg 
me taking this
http://i1338.photobucket.com/albums/o696/Peter_Franck/DSCF1650_zpsbad350f5.jpg


----------



## Sshhhh... (Dec 27, 2012)

Great first explore and the pic are fab! Thanks


----------



## MrDan (Dec 27, 2012)

You worked out how to work your laptop then sweet pea,  nice shots, need to come and see the rest at some point. 
Thanks Sshhhh...  appreciate it.


----------



## sweet pea (Dec 27, 2012)

yes mate its got the whole 8 windows thingy ma jig n i cant work it :s


----------



## MrDan (Dec 30, 2012)

Aiming to head back here after the new year to find the swimming pool.


----------



## prettyvacant71 (Jan 9, 2013)

Great first report guys....gettin out and about practising wiv ur new cam is the only way to do it


----------



## UE-OMJ (Jan 9, 2013)

MrDan said:


> Aiming to head back here after the new year to find the swimming pool.



You wont, it's all gone that side now


----------

